# How about this....Guides I like



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

No bashing. We all know some people, Guides or regular fisherpeople are not so nice. How about Guides you like or have used and liked.

GO!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few years ago, Steve Coffee and I decided to go big ugly fishin' and I had a really nice time. Steve got 11 and I got 1, lol. That guy can fish. 

Damon McNight was also fun to fish with. We took his big cat to the jetties at the mouth of the Mississippi and caught and released reds till our arms hurt. We stopped off at a small rig on the way back around and caught and released snaps until I finally said "uncle". We also saw the biggest gater I have ever seen on the way home. 

I had a blast with both guys.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*Only Guide for me*

Capt. Aubrey Black knows Baffin Bay and surronding area and is quite possibily the best I have ever fished with.
The hospitality and accomidations are 2nd to none and the food ain't bad either.
His equipment is always in 1st class condition.
up early, choriso tacos, catch fish, back to Casa De Aubrey, cool down in the pool with a cold beer and later an awesome rib eye steak with all the trimmings.
LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 (Eugene Hensley) - I am pretty sure that sucker could catch Ling and Snapper in a Walmart parking lot in Denver, CO! I have never seen ANYONE with his ability to catch fish! Eugene would rather be fishing than doing just about ANYTHING. His passion for fishing is excelled by very few!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> Capt. Aubrey Black knows Baffin Bay and surronding area and is quite possibily the best I have ever fished with.
> The hospitality and accomidations are 2nd to none and the food ain't bad either.
> His equipment is always in 1st class condition.
> up early, choriso tacos, catch fish, back to Casa De Aubrey, cool down in the pool with a cold beer and later an awesome rib eye steak with all the trimmings.
> LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!


X2!!!
Granpa Aubrey, the envy of Baffin! LOL


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Capt. Steve Hamilton

AKA: Harbormaster!

A Legend in his own Mind!


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Aubrey Black, Joe Miles, Kevin McCoy....for the Rockport to Baffin areas. 

Bruce Shuler or any of the guides at Get Away Adventures Lodge in Port Mansfield. 

Curtiss Cash, James Shuler, and Kris Kelley for POC area.

Charlie Paradoski and Kit Caston for Matagorda area.

These are all guys I have fished with and they all have their unique talents. I would recommend any of these guys depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

All three at SkinnyWaterAdventures! JD Trish or Mike!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer from this site is the chit  I like fishing with a guide that treats you like your his bud and really works his arse off for ya. He's a fishing machine. Not too many people can wear me down wading but this guy just won't quit!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

The only 2 I like:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I've never fished with a guide but I'm planning a family trip soon. Wife , 8 yr old son and self. I'm gonna book with one of the following because of the great things I've heard about them.

Captain Jen Green - Team Xtreme
Captain Ken Sabin - Captain Ken Sabin Guide Service
Captain Ryan Rachunek - Double R Charters
Captain Jesse Arsola - Reel Life Adventures
Captain Rob Cumming - Gulf Coast Guide Service

All sound like good folks and SAFE which is the most important factor when it comes to my family. Don't want some screaming, cussing hot head.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Donny Cruse Travis Walker Jason Brou Mike Cook Jay and Jay Ray Watkins Brian Holden Cupe Adams Joel Pruitt Scott Jones Marvin Launders Buddy Lindsey Gary Clouse Larry Robinson Curt Thomas Richard Stroud Allen Beck Allan Voight Eric Knipling David Posey Bret Westlake John Witte Blake Muirhead Elton Hudson Charlie Newton Jeff Steckler Ottis Poston Capt Donk Aubrey Black Jimmie Dooms are just a few of the guides I know down here and would recommend to anyone.
Tight Knot


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Captain Bennie*

Captain Bennie is not just 'that guy on tha radio'! I think that man has forgotten more about fishing and boating than I've ever known. A real first-class gentleman that really loves to fish, and makes it fun for others.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Guides I have personally fished with that I have enjoyed over the years:
Ken Griffin out of POC
Ronnie Goodwin, Robert Crumpler out of Lamar
Mike McBride out of PM
Todd Casey out of SPI

Several of my good freinds speak very highly of:
Jay Watkins out of Rockport
Aubrey Black, David Rousey out of Baffin


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Galveston Bay--LG Boyd
Galveston offshore -- Steve Hickman


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My vote would be for McBride, and Ernest Cisneros for fishing down South. However, I am still not sure of that Everett Johnson fellow........


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

A few I have fished with and really enjoyed.
Capt. Tag Anderson- Galveston 
******* Guide service (Capt. James Meaux(sp))- Galveston
Capt. Hollis - Matty
Capt. Dustin Lee- Matty
Capt. Donk- Baffin
Capt Eric Dumas - Living a dream Guide Service( LA)
I have fished with several others but these are the ones I would like to fish with again.
TRW


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Zork said:


> Capt. Tim Bradbeer from this site is the chit  I like fishing with a guide that treats you like your his bud and really works his arse off for ya. He's a fishing machine. Not too many people can wear me down wading but this guy just won't quit!


And after your done with a full day of fishing he will clean the boat and get dressed and wingman for you at the watering hole. Pretty much a full day of "hooking up"


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

my 2 cents


port mansfield i really enjoy bruce shuler and ted springer first class accomodations shirley is really great

galveston steve hillman is incredible take a look and see for your self


----------



## Tactical Hog Control (May 27, 2009)

Captain Ken Sabin - Captain Ken Sabin Guide Service
Captain Ryan Rachunek - Double R Charters
Captain Jesse Arsola - Reel Life Adventures
Captain Rob Cumming - Gulf Coast Guide Service
Captain Curtiss Cash - LowTide Guide service
Captain Todd Penick - Todd Rodds


Never fished with Ryan, but he has a BAD ***** boat.

Jed


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

John Rachunek in POC.
Mac Newton in the Lower Laguna.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.tntinshoreadventures.com/

Shout out to Capt. Rufus Castro in LLM. We had a blast (and a couple Personal Bests) at the end of May.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

My #1 angler would be my son Joey. I am proud to say that I got him started but that young man has taken it to the extreme!!

Mike McBride is by far the best guide I have ever fished beside.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I second the recommendation for Capt. Ernest for the Arroyo City/Port Isabel area. He's one of the best guides and nicest guys you'll ever meet. You'd better like to wade though. :wink:


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I have fished with several and the only one I will use again is 

Gary Gray-POC/Seadrift been fishing with him about 9 times and never have had a bad day out on the water.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Bump For Capt James Shuler POC.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Capt Hollis 
I was a offshore fishing dude and wanted to try bay fishing, I have really never used lures in the bays, hollis had me walking the dog on my first trip with six keepers before lunch time, Someone to teach me is what I needed. Thank you for the introduction to bay fishing Hollis, now my fishing equipment has doubled. I still offshore fish but now I carry top water lures for casting to doraldo, kicks up the excitement a notch or two.


----------



## vettaim (May 5, 2007)

Mikey Riley Cast and Stay (Baffin Bay)
Rodney Nichols (Galveston Bay)


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Captain Tom Horbey (Skinny Water sight casting/Fly fishing POC)

Captain Eric Glass (SPI fly fishing)


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

My list of #1 Fish pimps in no particular order.


MCBride
Steussy (The forementioned above will love that)
Jake Reaves
Butch White
Mike Singleterry

**One of the guides mentioned above was quoted in a bar saying " I have spent more time Pizz'n off the back of the boat than you have guiding." Oh brother thats a classic, and cant wait to use when I get old and crusty. 


Heard Lefty out of SPI is good, always wanted to fish once with him.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I've enjoyed several trips with Capt. Greg Francis from Saltwater Assault Guide Service. Work's hard! Also, Capt. Jason Brou from Brew-skies shallow water guide service Rockport has always done a great job for me. Both these skippers are class acts!

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I've only hired a few fishing guides in my life, mostly offshore, but I've known quite a few and liked just about all of them. Guys who make their living at this stuff tend to march to the beat of a different drum but almost are all genuine people. Not much in the way of B.S. 

Offshore, Scott Hickman of Circle H and Eugene Hensley are the real deal. Of course, Johnny Walker is an icon but I have never fished with him. 

Inshore, Tim Bradbeer, LG Boyd, Jason Applebee and James Plaag are really good guys and I know they're good fishermen. The only inshore guide I've ever hired is the great Terry Shaugnessy. I fished with him in the early '80s out of Hackberry and more recently snook fishing out of Chockoloskee (sp?). I hope he's still running out of there 'cause I need a snook fix.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have enjoyed several trips with Bill Sheka out of CC fishing Baffin. I would recomend him to anyone. Heard nthing but good about Aubrey also.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guides that I highly recommend....*

Capt. Jesse Arsola - Matagorda
Capt. Rob Cumming - Matagorda
Capt. Richard Pevey - Matagorda
Capt. Ryan Rachunek - Matagorda
Capt. Jay Baker - Seadrift
Capt. Kyle Burges - Rockport
Capt. Jimmie Dooms - Corpus

These are just a few, but they are all excellent teaching/fishing guides and well worth every minute that you spend with them!!! :fish:


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

Jim West-Galveston
Lowell Odom-Rockport
Joey Farah-Baffin


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Offshore Mike Jennings Cowboy Charters Freeport
David Smith The Rock Bottom Freeport

Have fished with both and would do so again at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Capt. David Rowsey for me.....That guy is a machine, and can show you a trick or two....Or maybe a schooling in my case! LOL


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Tight Knot said:


> Donny Cruse Travis Walker Jason Brou Mike Cook Jay and Jay Ray Watkins Brian Holden Cupe Adams Joel Pruitt Scott Jones Marvin Launders Buddy Lindsey Gary Clouse Larry Robinson Curt Thomas Richard Stroud Allen Beck Allan Voight Eric Knipling David Posey Bret Westlake John Witte Blake Muirhead Elton Hudson Charlie Newton Jeff Steckler Ottis Poston Capt Donk Aubrey Black Jimmie Dooms are just a few of the guides I know down here and would recommend to anyone.
> Tight Knot


X2 
Thats a heck of a list right there for the middle coast.

Mike


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Capt Mike Rolf in Matty . GREAT guide for Family fishing!!
Capt. Ray Sexton in Palacios
Capt. Jason Brou in Rockport


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*Bay Rat , I will book him again*

Captain Gray went above and beyond to help us catch fish. We did'nt hammer them but it sure was enjoyable. The best part, my son told me that was the best guide he had ever been around.


WESTTU said:


> I have fished with several and the only one I will use again is
> 
> Gary Gray-POC/Seadrift been fishing with him about 9 times and never have had a bad day out on the water.


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

capt. DONK of poco loco lodge really funny guy and one helluva angler use him to "STICK" a few in baffin


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Joe Surovik and Captain Kirk out of POC for offshore are both great guys, on or off the boat. And they catch fish....good snaps and AJs plus Tuna if you want to make the run in Kirk's Fountain.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Myself and LG Boyd's dad fished together for years. Also fished with LG before he became a successful guide. Great guy and fantastic fisherman and personal friend. Never hired a guide in my life either inshore or offshore. Me and LG's dad (Gene) used to cuss them all the time for cutting us off. Aint that a hoot.

Charlie


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

2 Thumbs up for Capt Steve Hillman. 
My buddies and i have used him twice, he always puts us on the fish. Here is a picture from Galveston this past Sunday 6/28/09.


----------



## burntorange (Jun 21, 2006)

*Guides*

Guides I have personally fished with-some taught me more than others

James Plaag
Dana Bailey
Rodney nichols
Ralph Frazier
Rick Kersey
Mickey Eastman
Skipper Mock
Ernest cisneros
Mike Mcbride
Bill Sheka
Jim Leavelle
Craig West
Danny Gonzales
Dan Coley
George Knighten
Hackberry Rod N Gun
Pat Murray
Ron Behnke
Terry Turney
Steve Brown
Tony Casarez
Jay Watkins
Cookie Pepper
Billy Pustejovski
Steve Cole
Riles Steussy
Howard Horton
EdBiggs


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*The Best!*

The 2 best guides I've ever fished with are Captain David Rowsey & Captain Jay Watkins. I don't care how good you are or think you are-spend a day with these guys & you'll learn so much it will make your head spin!

Both are true gentlemen as well.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Cowboy charters Mike Jennings, never fished with him, but he has a good conversation.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Inshore- Randall Groves, Scott Reeh, Ken "No-No" Sabin

Offshore- Eugene Hensley or Mike Jennings


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Sandifer
Rowsey
Singleterry
still want to fish with Mctrout and Martin,but budget only allows so much,lol.
*
*


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Hugo Ford


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

capt.robert liebert(galveston)
capt.rusty byler of hackberry trophy charters(calcasieu)
capt.norman rester of a-speck guide service(calcasieu)
capt.mark talasek(matty)
capt.tommy countz(matty)
all are top notch.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Capt Dustin Lee, Capt Jay Watkins, and Capt Rufus Castro are all great guys and knowledge guides that I would fish with any day of the week!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I will say that Capt Harold Dworaczyk of Bay Flats Lodge has been tremendous each time we've gone with him. Great teacher, good conversation and always fish. 
Not to mention that their Lodge and accomadations are unreal.
For 6 pages of posts, you guys are missing the boat.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> For 6 pages of posts, you guys are missing the boat.


I can't recommend someone I haven't fished with.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Doc out of Freeport.. He owns Doc's Sportfishing... Awesome guide!


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Capt Hollis Forrester*

Capt. Hollis Forrester when in Matagorda. He is a great guide, fun to fish with, and will stay all day loing if needed to get your fish.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I have only fished with one....*

C.R. Maher......and he did a wonderful job putting up with me. I questioned some of his decisions but he still put us on fish and we won third place in a work tournament last year. As soon as I can I will give a report on Capt. Mike Jennings. I know him from our old line of work and he is a consistent producer in the Freeport, Texas offshore arena.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

When it comes to galveston and surrounding areas,

*boashna..............*


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Capt. Bouncer Smith,,


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Ken. This guy "works" for his clients and they always seem to want to come back. I've always called that a "clue". Check him out here;

http://www.lilspoonguide.com/index.html

Tight lines, Guy


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Totally enjoyed the experience with Chuck Uzzle fishing Sabine Lake. After we caught plenty of fish, Chuck remembered our request to learn more about the lake. We then went on a very informative tour with where to fish, best months, and what to throw. Good day on the water.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Rockport Guide*



Tight Knot said:


> Donny Cruse Travis Walker Jason Brou Mike Cook Jay and Jay Ray Watkins Brian Holden Cupe Adams Joel Pruitt Scott Jones Marvin Launders Buddy Lindsey Gary Clouse Larry Robinson Curt Thomas Richard Stroud Allen Beck Allan Voight Eric Knipling David Posey Bret Westlake John Witte Blake Muirhead Elton Hudson Charlie Newton Jeff Steckler Ottis Poston Capt Donk Aubrey Black Jimmie Dooms are just a few of the guides I know down here and would recommend to anyone.
> Tight Knot


Nearly 10 years ago my FIL and I fished with a new guide in Rockport that had been mentored by Charlie Newton (I'm sure there are several). My FIL and this guide worked on drilling rigs together in the gulf. He was starting to guide hoping he could retire from the rigs. He should be in his late 40's maybe 50 now. I lost his business card and have been wanting to contact him. Does anyone know who this may be? I would remember his name if I heard it. Thanks.


----------



## Gerald Hooper (Jun 29, 2006)

24Buds said:


> No bashing. We all know some people, Guides or regular fisherpeople are not so nice. How about Guides you like or have used and liked.
> 
> GO!


My vote goes to *Captain Walt Kalinowsky.* He is not one to toot his own horn but he can put you on the fish or will die tring.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

The best fishing I have ever been on in my life was with Capt. Juarez. That guy new where every fish in the water was, and what you had to throw at them to get them in the boat. Before the trip he cooked the best breakfast, and when it was over he cleaned and prepaired the fish for us to eat with the wifes. That guy supplys first class service all around.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Capt. Greg Francis with Saltwater Assault Guide Service is a great West Bay guide. Thomas Barlow with Notorious Guide Service is right up there too.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

The pimp Greg Francis is the best!!


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Michael Rolf - matorgorda


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Nearly 10 years ago my FIL and I fished with a new guide in Rockport that had been mentored by Charlie Newton (I'm sure there are several). My FIL and this guide worked on drilling rigs together in the gulf. He was starting to guide hoping he could retire from the rigs. He should be in his late 40's maybe 50 now. I lost his business card and have been wanting to contact him. Does anyone know who this may be? I would remember his name if I heard it. Thanks.


I think I found the answer to my own question, Capt. Trey McMahon, Bull Run Charters.


----------

